# Studio Backdrops



## pphotos (Jul 22, 2005)

Hey all just wanted to let you know about new type of Studio backdrops, which are Wrinkle Free, Washable, Dryer Safe with 0% Shrinkage compared to Muslins & Canvas. Please visit www.bossbackdrops.com and comment.


----------



## Rob (Jul 25, 2005)

They look pretty cool, but I think you might benefit from better quality example photos. 

Rob


----------

